# Specialty FT



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WooHoo! Continued good luck to everyone. I sure hope a Golden wins!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great news! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ha ha Laura.

Actually it's the third series!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Darn! Anney has posted on FB--unfortunately Fishie went out on a mother of a waterblind in the third. Said she's only seen 3 dogs actually do it so far. Not going to be many dogs to run the water marks at that rate!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh nooooooooooo.....
I'm still so proud of her for giving it a go. Good job guys!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bummer! Still, to make it to the third round in a FT is no small thing. Great job Anney and Fisher....We are all very proud of you two!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Job Team Fisher


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats to new AFC Caleb and Connie Cleveland! Always a great to see that title on a golden. I believe I read he finished third yesterday to finish the title.

Down to the last series of the Derby, only 6 dogs left.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Go Anney and Fisher! Very impressive that they made it so far!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Amateur Results

1st - RV ATR's Gangstaman MH *** - Chris Van Eimeren
2nd - Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot - Jim Pickering
3rd - Topbrass Caleb UD - Connie Cleveland
4th - Goldstar Micah - Judy Rasmusen
RJAM - Trifecta's Good To Go CD SH *** - Joanna Lewis
JAM- Emberain Saint Elias MH CD - Paul Johnson
JAM - Firemark's Elusive One - Andy Whiteley
JAM - Little Bit Of Gold Dust MH *** - George Fiebelkom


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Qual

1st - Topbrass Nobody's Fool - Joanna Lewis
2nd - Thistle Rocks Storm Warning Maurene SH WC - Tom Lane
3rd - Morningstar Maia SH ** WCX CCA - Ginny Pastor
4th - Topbrass Wing And A Prayer UD - Darlene Houlihan
RJAM - Topbrass Carefree Copper - Shane Faltys
JAM - Lightninbolts Duck Doctor - Chris Van Eimeren


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Derby placements
1st-13 - Webshire's Dream Catcher SH - Brian Hartfield
2nd-10 - Topbrass Carefree Copper - Shane Faltys
3rd-14 - Topbrass Forman Bound And Thunderstruck - Todd Otterness
4th-4 - Pine Run's Big Gun WC** - Erick Pfeifer


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Qual
> 
> 1st - Topbrass Nobody's Fool - Joanna Lewis
> 2nd - Thistle Rocks Storm Warning Maurene SH WC - Tom Lane
> ...


Good to see both a Topbrass and a Morningstar dog in this list.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll get this one Jodie:

Open Placements
1st - 14 - Topbrass Caleb UD - Connie Cleveland
2nd - 23 - HRCH Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH - Michael Castelli
3rd 17 - FC Bro's Counterfiet Folly - Gerald Bailey
4th - 5 - OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX - Darlene Houlihan
RJAM - 21 - Trifecta's Place Your Bets - Lisa Kane
JAM - 7 - Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin*** - Michelle Chalupka
JAM - 11 - Ambertrail's Life Of Riley *** - David Williams
JAM - 18 - RV ATR's Gangstaman MH *** - Dottie Wattlelworth
JAM - 19 - FTCH Glenelm's Glowing Ember - Colin McNicol


----------



## knewcom3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st - RV ATR's Gangstaman MH *** - Chris Van Eimeren
> 2nd - Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot - Jim Pickering
> ...



RV ATR's Ganstaman MH *** is our puppies Dad!


----------

